
If the I.R.S. Is Watching You, You’ll Pay Up - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/business/economy/if-the-irs-is-watching-you-youll-pay-up.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
lwhalen
How much of that $300+ billion in 'lost compliance' is just ignorance without
malice? I pay my CPA a hefty sum every year to manage my tax situation - W2
worker, W9 consultant, multiple business owner (musician and S-corp IT
consultant), and I _still_ get nervous around tax-time. I'm not doing anything
shady, but tax-law is DAMNABLY complex and the question of 'is this a valid
deductible?', 'Am I withholding enough?' and similar are regular topics of
conversation with my CPA.

